# Your Ugliest Bike?!



## CrazyDave (Jun 1, 2016)

What's the ugliest bike you own and why the heck do you have it????


Here's mine.  From the C-channel looking fenders to the striped seat, obnoxiously ugly chain guard, and funky bend in the dual top tubes this thing is fugly for sure.   Someone heard I started dabbling in old bikes and gave it to me, still looks better than a cantlever frame to me though


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ugg.....this one.





Oh..and this one too...Bleh!




Not really the bikes I suppose. More like the douche riding them.


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2016)

Make it a 3 wheeler and turn it into a bike you'd be proud to ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2016)

Et Tu Marko....Et...Tu...?


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Et Tu Marko....Et...Tu...?




Now who was it that edited my CL ad a few months back with the tutu clad gentleman?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Now who was it that edited my CL ad a few months back with the tutu clad gentleman?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 1, 2016)

Dave, only you would come up with this thread. LOL!!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 1, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> What's the ugliest bike you own and why the heck do you have it????
> 
> 
> Here's mine.  From the C-channel looking fenders to the striped seat, obnoxiously ugly chain guard, and funky bend in the dual top tubes this thing is fugly for sure.   Someone heard I started dabbling in old bikes and gave it to me, still looks better than a cantlever frame to me though
> ...



Uh, Yeah. That is pretty ugly.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 1, 2016)

This one, hands down.  Pay no attention to the wheels and tires.  The bike is just fugly.

Mike


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jun 1, 2016)

It's a cool bike but boy is it ugly, doesn't really ride the greatest either.


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 1, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> ....



never trust a dude with chops like that, could be a dodge guy.... even worst, a ford guy


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 1, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Now who was it that edited my CL ad a few months back with the tutu clad gentleman?



Love the avatar dave 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 1, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Ugg.....this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shots fired

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 1, 2016)

Would say the CT i am currently on. Someone did some nasty welding to her. Seatpost welded to frame. My roadmaster and my little rollfast chain driven trike look good beside her at the moment. 

Once this crap has been remidied she will be number one and my roadmaster will be third. Little skiptooth trike is just to funny. It actually holds my fatazz!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Would say the CT i am currently on. Someone did some nasty welding to her. Seatpost welded to frame. My roadmaster and my little rollfast chain driven trike look good beside her at the moment.
> 
> Once this crap has been remidied she will be number one and my roadmaster will be third. Little skiptooth trike is just to funny. It actually holds my fatazz! View attachment 323630View attachment 323631



Post that on the Welded Wednesday thread!
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/welded-wednesday-show-off-your-broken-repaired-bikes.68375/


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 1, 2016)

No fair using a schwinn in the ugly bike thread Jones, your sure to schWINN! :LOL:


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 1, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> No fair using a schwinn in the ugly bike thread Jones, your sure to schWINN! :LOL:



Bwahahahaha. Believe me when isay that this will be the only schwinn i ever own.This thing is going to give me a stroke.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 1, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Bwahahahaha. Believe me when isay that this will be the only schwinn i ever own.This thing is going to give me a stroke.



Buwhahaha, scrap that thing and take one of these cycle truck off my hands man   Ill be detroit tomorrow


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 1, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Buwhahaha, scrap that thing and take one of these cycle truck off my hands man   Ill be detroit tomorrow



I am way to far in to just scrap this monkeyturd. Believe me, I would if I could do it and actually live with myself. hahaha.
Wait, so you got ahold of the fool? Where abouts are you heading? And what time are you coming out this way?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 1, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> I am way to far in to just scrap this monkeyturd. Believe me, I would if I could do it and actually live with myself. hahaha.
> Wait, so you got ahold of the fool? Where abouts are you heading? And what time are you coming out this way?



pm sent


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Now who was it that edited my CL ad a few months back with the tutu clad gentleman?



Nice legs Dave........


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2016)

Crap...looks like I have another POS.


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2016)

I dont believe this thread is politically correct.In Gods eye ,all bikes are beautiful and created equal. We should not belittle bikes we think are ugly.I will not participate in this insulting thread.


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 1, 2016)

vincev said:


> I dont believe this thread is politically correct.In Gods eye ,all bikes are beautiful and created equal. We should not belittle bikes we think are ugly.I will not participate in this insulting thread.


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2016)

I am surprised there has been no response from the Portland Peckerhead.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 1, 2016)

vincev said:


> I am surprised there has been no response from the Portland Peckerhead.



I think someone hacked his account.  I keep getting PM's from him of some ugly guy in pink hello kitty knee pads laid out on cardboard.  I dunno. I hope Dave's Ok.


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2016)

maybe Dave is looking through the freebie section of C.L.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2016)

vincev said:


> I am surprised there has been no response from the Portland Peckerhead.



He'll be back in a bit Vince. Looks like he went out for a quick ride...


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2016)

There it is! You know ya'll want me.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 1, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> There it is! You know ya'll want me.




You look like a very expensive man.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 2, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> You look like a very expensive man.




HAHAHAHAHA!!! Tell us, just HOW do you know how much he costs?!


----------



## Boris (Jun 2, 2016)

A fellow CABE member practically gave this one to me. Even uglier in real life. It's a bike that was exposed to the salty coastal air and had plenty of texture underneath the top layer of paint. I thought about trying to resurrect it for about a second, but decided that I'd rather leave my knuckles intact, so I moved it along.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 2, 2016)

I dunno how many more threads I can keep reposting this piece of crap huffy camaro in , but here it is again:


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't buy ugly bikes


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jun 2, 2016)

Here it is just put back together.  It is ugly even with all the cool new stuff i bought for it, but i love riding this bike.  Of course i put the rack and chain on and forget to put the chaingaurd back on.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 2, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


>



Holy crap
......

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey, I've got an ugly Colson too. Found correct blister tank and stamp rack after photo was taken.


----------



## vincev (Jun 2, 2016)

1940 Comet


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 2, 2016)

A bunch of these aint ugly at all to my eye! Specially that last ones, Dave and vince, you guys trying to pretty up my thread?!  I think Bairdco and I easily have the ugliest bikes so far    That camaro...wow...thats some fugly stuff right there.......


----------



## bairdco (Jun 2, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


>




I think you win.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2016)

bairdco said:


> I think you win.



My girl calls it the "Kangaroo Bike". Never done anything with it. Bet with the correct stem,bars and saddle she wouldn't quite as bad...

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 21, 2022)

My 1985 Schwinn Cruiser. Ugly but my favorite $5 bike. Ride it regularly to Redbox and snacks.


----------

